# DeadSunlight and my spawn log!!!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok,so deadsunlight just released queenie into the 10 gallon breeding tank with fallen leaves (i am currently talking to her on the phone to get updates lol) and the chase is on!! She has vivid breeding stripes and he has a HUGE bubblenest! More updates soon! :-D


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

YAYY and so it begins


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!

Fallen Leaves is COURTING Queenie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No nips or tears, and I'm pretty suprised that Queenie hasn't gone pale or anything...

Somethimes she's in a complete VERTICAL POSITION!!!!! Even when she's being chased!!!  

She is hiding less... They might embrace tonight or tommorow!!!

More updates soon to come...


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Hooray! Goodluck guys!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks! Im hoping that she will post pics so you can all see the happy couple!(and hopefully fry later!!!)


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep me updated.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Definatly wanna see some pics. Keep us all updated.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, Fallen Leaves has started nipping, and STILL no paleness! (Good job Queenie!!!) I will be starting my BBS cultures, but I have more to come!!!

Woo, Queenie is approching the bubble nest! I hope she starts helping!!!  

I also have a question, is it true that I shouldn't feed the newborn fry as soon as they hatch, cause they'll absorb their, I forgot but something in their egg? (I think it's their egg yolk)

Fallen Leaves is working on his bubblenest...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, don't feed them until a day or so after they start free swimming, after that start with either egg yolk, infusoria, or something like Vinegar Eels. I've read it's best not to start feeding BBS until they are 2 weeks old.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! I just got my breeding tank today (20G long ^_^). Hoping to start da spawn in a month after my new female arrives from Thailand and adjusts to her new home. Spawning is exciting isn't it?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah! It's a feeling like no other!!! You guys are great supporters! Maryrox and I thank you.

Updates: DEFINITLY more courting! Queenie has 2 pin holes but other than that, she's fine. I'm gonna leave them in the tank overnight, hopefully they'll embrace at night!!!

Got the BS cultures going...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope they embrace tomorow! I wanna seeeeee!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck! What do the parents look like?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

OKEEY...

It's day two and no embracing at night.

She got one more tiiny pinhole and no damage on the male... 

Queenie keeps a close eye on the bubblenest I hope they embrace today!!!

Fallen Leaves is constantly working on the nest, and what he does sometimes is try to "corral" Queenie into the bubblenest

What I have found to encourage spawning is to have the room the tank is in with the lights off. Now the tank itself I cover first with plastic food wrap ( Dont forget air holes!!!) and then find a large cloth or unused shirt (DADDY'S SIZE WORKS THE BEST! preferably dark and cover the tank again with it. this keeps air and moisture in and also keeps the spawning tank dark day and night!!! 

Campbell: Fallen Leaves (Proud parent, Dead Sunlight) is a MARBLING (Woo Hoo) orange RT with a black head and black trademarks on his body. He is also the betta who will soon have a half-blue half- orange anal fin (WHAT A MASH OF COLORS!!!)
Those who want details on this funky analfin color, can pm me

Queenie (Proud parent, Maryrox247) is a dark bodied Combtail female with red fins!!!

The possible outcome of fry due to Betta genetics (thx 1fish2fish and Astrata!) Since female traits are dominant, they will all be combtails, and long finned males, 
multicolors
reds 
CAMBODIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

more updates soon!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll want to not darken the tank, if you stimulate nighttime the fish will be less active and take longer to spawn. Most breeders leave the light on 24/7 during spawning, some (myself included) just turn the light off at night.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Really? Cause I read in a betta handbook that darkness along with little to no distractions stimulates spawning

Never mind, I took the cloth off.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with 1fish2fish

I have more success at night with a tank light then i did in compleat darkness or during the day.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well good news and bad news... Queenie nearly killed fallen leaves BUT there is a good possibility that they were finished embracing from last night and we didnt see... I looked at the bubblenest and about 50% or so of the bubbles looked cloudy. How can you tell if there are really eggs in the bubblenest or am i right with my guess?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

So you've removed the female?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup! So am i right that there are most likely eggs in the nest?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Take a flashlight and shine it up in the nest.. you should be able to see things that look like salt or lice.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THERE ARE EGGS!!! Like, shiny little salt grains!!! 

Updates tommorow!!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, wait...

He's not tending to the nest... Is this okay?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAY! I'ma grandma I'm a grandma! (we both are grandma's! YES!)


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope your ready with all your food


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

YAYYY! Congrats!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats. 

If he's not tending the nest it probably means he's not a very good father. Don't worry as long as he's not eating all the fry you should be ok.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

If the eggs get eaten or don't hatch, I will begin conditioning Dead Sunlight (Dead Sunlight) to Juliet (Maryrox247). Thus create another spawn log


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

No hatching yet... (Getting anxious...)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It takes 24-48 hours for the eggs to hatch. Its dependent on how well the breeders were conditioned and the temperature of the tank.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Patience  They'll hatch.


----------

